# How is the beach at sanibel beachclub II?



## rapmarks (Nov 14, 2020)

Is it a regular sandy beach?


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 14, 2020)

When are you thinking of going?  Keep your eye on the news - releases from Lake O are threatening to turn the water brown there again. The water down there at the south end is DISGUSTING after a Lake O release, plus your sunset view is of Ft Myers Beach, not the Gulf of Mexico.  You see the hotels of Ft Myers, not the sunset over the Gulf.  You don't even see the sun.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 14, 2020)

You walk down a trail to the beach. It was great for shelling when we were there a few years ago. The kids loved it! If you walk way up and down the beach, you just have to remember which trail goes back to the resort.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 14, 2020)

I booked it for dec 12.   I have never pulled sanibel, even with ongoing search, and it was just sitting there staring at me, daring me to click on it


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2020)

Its been years but I remember the beach as very shell laced and beautiful. Thousands of pieces of shells. Some full intact shells. Another thing that I will always remember are the noseeums in the late afternoon. We were bit anywhere we were not covered. At the Mucky Duck Bar I saw people wearing light full body suits under their shorts and shirts and thought it was snorkel gear but now I think it was to prevent bug bites. I would recommend deep woods off bug repellant or something with deet in it.

Bill


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 15, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Its been years but I remember the beach as very shell laced and beautiful. Thousands of pieces of shells. Some full intact shells. Another thing that I will always remember are the noseeums in the late afternoon. We were bit anywhere we were not covered. At the Mucky Duck Bar I saw people wearing light full body suits under their shorts and shirts and thought it was snorkel gear but now I think it was to prevent bug bites. I would recommend deep woods off bug repellant or something with deet in it.
> 
> Bill


What time of year were you there?


----------



## 5finny (Nov 15, 2020)

The Beach is great there.
That said it is not your soft sugar sand beach
Much of it is packed and full of shell bits
If you walk along the water you will walk tenderly because of the shells-- a pair of waterproof sandals are preferred by some
I usually go week 51 & 52
No see ums can be a real problem some years and some years not
They are most problematic when the air is still and at dusk
They can bite anywhere but they like my ankles
I bring one pair of heavy socks which provides good protection-but not perfect 
You get beautiful sunrises but so so sunsets because the sun sets into the landscape rather than the water
I often drive west along the back roads (E. Gulf Dr-Middle Gulf Drive-West Gulf Drive) to or past Tarpon Bay Road to see the sun set
Well worth the trip
Be especially careful of no see ums at that time of day
If no see ums are out:
I do recommend Deet and covering up (at least a little)
I find going closer to the Gulf where it is a bit more Breezy is helpful
I expect you will really enjoy your stay


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 15, 2020)

I have lived in Florida for 17 years from early October until Late may and have never used any kind of insect repellent.  I will go out and get a can. We do have a screened lanai.  I remember getting bit in central Florida back in 2002 visiting a subdivision I think they must be hearer the water


----------



## 5finny (Nov 15, 2020)

They have definitely been there for me

We have stayed as long as three weeks
I notice that my reaction is much greater the first week
By the third week they seemed to have let up quite a bit
If family comes that third week they often get bites and I am unaffected
My personal theory is that you quickly become desenitized to them
I know of no scientific basis for my theory
The important thing is they apparently won't bother you and that is just one more reason you should enjoy your stay


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 15, 2020)

PamMo said:


> You walk down a trail to the beach. It was great for shelling when we were there a few years ago. The kids loved it! If you walk way up and down the beach, you just have to remember which trail goes back to the resort.
> View attachment 28567


Those look like the typical 80's vintage resorts in that area.  The ground floor is storage, maintenance space, flood zone, etc.  The first floor units are actually on the second floor, and the second floor units are on the third floor.  And there are no elevators.  Hump the steps, troops!


----------



## 5finny (Nov 15, 2020)

I think they now have elevators
I believe they were added several years back
From the website:

Accommodations (units) include two bedrooms, two baths, a fully-equipped kitchen, living room-dining room combination and a screened lanai. Washer and dryer facilities are available in each unit as well as a flat screen TV, pull-out sofa, beach chairs, elevators, and covered parking.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 15, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I booked it for dec 12.   I have never pulled sanibel, even with ongoing search, and it was just sitting there staring at me, daring me to click on it


Have a great time....


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 16, 2020)

The West Marine in Ft Myers has excellent DEET products.  Read the label -some have high content, some, not so much.  You can get 90% or More or less than 10%


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 20, 2020)

5finny said:


> I think they now have elevators
> I believe they were added several years back
> From the website:
> 
> Accommodations (units) include two bedrooms, two baths, a fully-equipped kitchen, living room-dining room combination and a screened lanai. Washer and dryer facilities are available in each unit as well as a flat screen TV, pull-out sofa, beach chairs, elevators, and covered parking.



Good info on the elevators. I remember our July trip there several years ago primarily because of the heat and exhaustion from getting our things up to the unit. I've never gone back for that reason. I still wouldn't go back in July, but will keep it in mind for cooler times of the year.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 20, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Those look like the typical 80's vintage resorts in that area.  The ground floor is storage, maintenance space, flood zone, etc.  The first floor units are actually on the second floor, and the second floor units are on the third floor.  And there are no elevators.  Hump the steps, troops!


Omg. Are the eighties considered vintage too?


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 21, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Omg. Are the eighties considered vintage too?


40 years ago? Yes, that is vintage compared to the modern resorts.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 2, 2020)

We own right next door at shell island.
Same building design
Noseeums not a problem in December 
You have elevators
Beach is nice but never cleaned 
Mother Nature takes care of that
Great shelling and you’re by the lighthouse
Sunrise not sunsets
If you do encounter a red tide that could be a problem. Just check myfwc.com 
I just looked, looks ok
Enjoy, Sanibel trades never come up
We never trade ours


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 2, 2020)

Mike S said:


> We own right next door at shell island.
> Same building design
> Noseeums not a problem in December
> You have elevators
> ...


Thanks. Looking forward to this trip


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 2, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Omg. Are the eighties considered vintage too?


If you go back in time any farther than that, you're looking at one of the old converted motels, the first generation of time shares.  I stayed in one on Anna Maria Island called Resort 66.  That's probably the year the place was built.  We left after only a few days because of a red tide fish kill stunk up the place.


----------



## geerlijd (Dec 2, 2020)

Just returned from a week at Sanibel Beach Club I, a couple miles down the beach. We loved the beach and we're thrilled to get this week with an Interval AC.

I can report that the noseeums were out in force early mornings around sunrise and starting late afternoon (4pm).

We got bit good a couple afternoons that we let our kids swim until sundown. Use plenty of bug spray or stay in the water if you are out after 4 or so. It's unlikely they would be gone by mid December, so go prepared and have a great time.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2020)

We are here. Weather has turned a little cool but there is definitely red tide out there. I am wearing a mask with a filter so it isn’t affecting me as much.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2020)

Someone just stopped by that is selling this week top floor building six she says cheap. If anyone is interested. All units have been redecorated and look nice. Not vintage at all


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 15, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> We are here. Weather has turned a little cool but there is definitely red tide out there. I am wearing a mask with a filter so it isn’t affecting me as much.



The folks that are staying in my Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor unit this week, told me as they walked the Vanderbilt beach this morning they experienced red tide...


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> The folks that are staying in my Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor unit this week, told me as they walked the Vanderbilt beach this morning they experienced red tide...


Yes the news said it is concentrated there


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 15, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Yes the news said it is concentrated there



I so wish I was in Naples right now, I would even deal with the red tide...have a great vacation


----------



## Paumavista (Dec 15, 2020)

We are at South Seas (this is our 3rd week).....red tide has just been a bit of an issue the past 48 hours (and I thought it was worse shell collecting on Sanibel this morning - we ended up just wearing our masks, cause it makes me cough a little.....no it's not COVID....cause it stops when we left the beach to go bike riding and sitting inside our unit where we can watch the surf we're fine).  Neither of us have ever been bothered by any bugs in the 3 weeks we've been here (and my husband fishes early mornings and evenings); is it just a Sanibel thing?   We have loved it here....although it has been cooler than we were expecting this month


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2020)

Paumavista said:


> We are at South Seas (this is our 3rd week).....red tide has just been a bit of an issue the past 48 hours (and I thought it was worse shell collecting on Sanibel this morning - we ended up just wearing our masks, cause it makes me cough a little.....no it's not COVID....cause it stops when we left the beach to go bike riding and sitting inside our unit where we can watch the surf we're fine).  Neither of us have ever been bothered by any bugs in the 3 weeks we've been here (and my husband fishes early mornings and evenings); is it just a Sanibel thing?   We have loved it here....although it has been cooler than we were expecting this month


It sure has been cooler.  Red tide is along the coast. Right now bear sanibel and Vanderbilt beaches


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2020)

The pecking order is a carry out chicken place. 
I stopped by but they had a wait for breast’s.  A chicken breast is $11.  8 piece $21 with one side and biscuits 31.  Must be very good!?!    Anyone stopped there.


----------



## LMD (Dec 19, 2020)

We are at South Seas Club right now. I did not notice any red tide. It usually does not impact me that much. I did notice a little last weekend when we were boating on Marco.

Edited to report we spent several hours on the beach, did not notice any red tide however when we walked around the marina this evening I saw 3 or 4 dead fish


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2020)

I noticed red tide on the lighthouse end. I wore mask with filter or I coughed a lot. Also saw some dead fish on shore and at Ding Darling


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply, but the Pecking Order is very good.  We've used the phone order/curbside pickup.


----------

